# [H] Cultists, Daemons, IG, etc. [W] various



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Having a little bit of a clearout here. 
Trading the Mordians as a bundle would be prefered. 

*Haves:*


- 10 new Cultists w. pistols & close combat weapons. These are new on sprue.


- Imperial Guard Mordians (all metal):
- Two Sergeants, one w. power blade & pistol, one w. chainsword & pistol (like new / never used)
- 15 lasgun troopers (like new / never used)
- 3 troopers w. grenade launchers (like new / never used)
- 1 lascannon weapon team (like new / never used / unassembled)
- 3 autocannon weapon teams (these have been assembled and sprayed black by the previous owner)


*Looking for (in no particular order):*

- Vampire Counts stuff, skellies, zombies, cavalry, etc. Just make me an offer. 

- One (1) Forgeworld Autocannon from the Heresy Autocannon pack !


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Updated. Daemonettes are gone.

Just make me offers, looking forwards to trade this stuff.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey fella, where are you based?

I have some Necron stuff left, might even have some old metal VC stuff - not a lot, but I am VERY interested in the Mordians - what other sorts of things might you be looking for?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

PM'd you. 

Also, updated main post with Flamers of Tzeentch.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemons army book and the remaining metal Daemons (Fiends, Furies and Flamers) now also up for sale via Paypal. Trade still prefered, but you can also make money offers for the Daemon bundle.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Everything now up for sale via PayPal, just make me an offer for the item(s) you'd like to purchase.


----------



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

Is there anything else you may want?


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe ... just send me a PM with what you might have.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Daemons are gone.

Chaos Cultists and Mordians still up for sale / trade.


----------

